# New song! La Roux ???



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have heard a song on X FM featuring the vocals of La Roux, Can any one tell me the name of the song please???


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

That'll be Chromeo ft La Roux - Hot Mess


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Your a star cheers mate! :thumb:


----------

